# Things that are generally criticized



## PetersaurusRex (Mar 14, 2015)

So I just tried to post this without being logged in and it wiped my little post so I will keep this short. As of right now, I am trying to refine my fursona thing into something that I can draw and have art done of. I am curious as to whether or not there are things people do with their art/fursonas that are just generally deemed unacceptable/dumb by the community. For example in gradeschool there were lots of kids who liked pokemon, and a few kids got together and made this little drawing of their pokemon done in black and red for maximum edge. Apparently they wanted this pokemon death squad thing going on so they decided that those colors looked the most hardcore and stuff. Because of that, I've always thought people who make dark black and red OCs are a little silly because of my past experiences. This could just be me however and I am wondering if any of my thoughts are echoed. 

So my friends, what are pet peeves that you have as far as character design?


----------



## Terror-Run (Mar 14, 2015)

Personally a pet peeve of mine was kind of over the top sparkle dogs (with rainbow hair, stockings, accessories etc), also I kinda can't take sonic or FNAF characters seriously. Though to be completely honest they are your characters. If you like "dumb" things and what other deems un-popular, then who cares it's not their characters it's yours. I have some people complain to me that my characters don't have an obvious gender, and I'm like "so?" I like my confusing critters just the way they are and so I'll keep them like that. Heck i even made a sparkle dog for "lols" back when I was a tweeb over at DA - and I love that little dumb thing right now. He is over the top and stupid and was supposed to be made ironically, yet I like him for what he is now as I no longer care.   So make a character for what you like


----------



## Floogle (Mar 18, 2015)

As far as character design, make something original. If somebody usually comes up to me in rp or otherwise sporting a pokemon or sonic fursona, I most likely won't take them as serious as someone who spent a lot of time thinking about their original character.


----------



## Gator (Mar 18, 2015)

sharks with big pointy ears and long skinny tails
and just generally making things that aren't dogs, look like dogs.  
just fucking don't


----------



## BlitzCo (Mar 18, 2015)

The ones that go over-the-top with fur color, (rainbow hair type stuff) has always bugged me for some reason


----------



## CrazyTundraWolf (Mar 19, 2015)

People that give their fursonas generic names like sparkle or scar , their just...boring!


----------



## FireFeathers (Mar 20, 2015)

Emo sparkledogs wtih 9 billion accessories, Sonic fancharacters but for the most part, if you go down that annoying Nazi road, I will straight up refuse to draw yo' shit. There was someone on here that wanted advice at how to make thier Nazi character more realistic, and it was just...pumped to the brim with saccharine and trying to be the nicest racist for hitler-chan. No. No. Billion times no.


----------



## jorinda (Mar 20, 2015)

I have a pet peeve for overly large boobs (the kind that would break your back if you tried to stand upright), and overly large genitalia (if your trousers need a third leg, you overdid it). 
They do look kind of dumb.


----------



## Centradragon (Mar 20, 2015)

Really, really generic characters â€” I've seen about a million wolf and fox anthros, and maybe it's the prevailing Disney-esque style, but so many of them look identical. On the flipside, some people take "uniqueness" to such extremes (sparkledogsssss) that they all blend together and become generic, too. I also dislike Sonic/MLP-styled things... not sure if it's the giant eyes or the dumb fancharacters, but I find that whole fandom ridiculous and juvenile.

I've also had to decline a commission where the character was a quadriplegic for... presumably sexual reasons? He looked like your typical animu yaoi schoolboy-kun with long hair, just... no limbs. Whyyyy. All the previous art the commissioner had done was him being sexy or being tied up, and that's all levels of uncomfortable to me.


----------



## Suid (Mar 20, 2015)

To be honest, any person's characters that are based off a show's species or race.
It's awesome that they like the show enough, yeah, but a television show is a very temporary thing.
I'd feel really insincere once I'd decide to change it to something more sensible.


----------



## S.D.O.S. (Mar 20, 2015)

What jumps to ones eye normally is basic anatomy mistakes and random rainbow covering 240% of the body!! Like what the hell. Or a tail that is a castle with legs, yeah, that would be weird.

The rest is open to interpretation.


----------



## jorinda (Mar 24, 2015)

S.D.O.S. said:


> What jumps to ones eye normally is basic anatomy mistakes


Indeed. Anything that screams "this is obviously not viable". 
It is phantasy, for sure, but I still prefer some basic logic.


----------



## leafwhiskers (Apr 21, 2015)

I'll draw whatever goober rainbow fantasy animal you want as long as I get paid for it. No judgement here, yo.


----------



## Sylox (Apr 21, 2015)

Glo sticks...I can't.


----------



## Charrio (Apr 21, 2015)

Hey! I have a Red OC, Nelwin the mouse on the left in my Avatar! Lol
More Chipmunks inspired tho, Pokemon wasn't even a thought at that time. 

As to what i dislike?
Slapping a DONG on any normal female character. 
How is this other then trolling i don't know. 

That  and giant Dongs in every shot kind of avatar, 
where they have a decent avatar but all they show 
is crotch bulges and closeups


----------



## LegitWaterfall (Apr 21, 2015)

God damn bovines and ungulate animals in general that are not well illustrated. I believe it is a personal thing, but I get overly-upset at the sight of a cow or bull with broken ankles.
Basically any species that is drawn all wrong is frowned upon.


----------



## Sylox (Apr 21, 2015)

scat, watersports, vomit.

Why?


----------



## LegitWaterfall (Apr 21, 2015)

Sylox said:


> scat, watersports, vomit.
> 
> Why?


Fetishes.


----------



## Unsilenced (Apr 21, 2015)

Made-for-sex characters annoy me. I know it kind of makes sense if the person really doesn't intend to do anything but commission porn and typefuck with a character, but it's still a pet peeve. I much prefer my smut to have characters that at least seem like they could be, you know, people when they're not busy porking. It's one thing to make a character you think is hot, but characters with 3 foot dicks, busts that couldn't fit through a door, or fetish appeal built overtly into their design don't really feel like characters to me at all. My basic test is to imagine the character going to a funeral. If the result is funny, it is not a well designed character.


----------



## Charrio (Apr 21, 2015)

Unsilenced said:


> My basic test is to imagine the character going to a funeral. If the result is funny, it is not a well designed character.



OMG This ^^^^

Such a good standard to think about. 
Hell I'm going to Signature  it


----------



## Sylox (Apr 21, 2015)

There is this one guy, I forgot his name, but he commissions macro Fox and Falco art all the time. I don't know what his deal is but all I can say is that he must be loaded because he does it on a constant basis.


----------



## Astrium (Apr 21, 2015)

I hate it when characters make no genetic sense (no offense, guys). It just irritates me when people cross different kingdoms. Like, if you want a gilled mammal, fine, but make it a mutation of the mammal DNA, not a crossing of mammal and fish DNA. It's weird, and a little creepy.


----------



## Mayonnaise (Apr 21, 2015)

Sylox said:


> There is this one guy, I forgot his name, but he commissions macro Fox and Falco art all the time. I don't know what his deal is but all I can say is that he must be loaded because he does it on a constant basis.


This guy?


----------



## Astrium (Apr 21, 2015)

Gator said:


> and just generally making things that aren't dogs, look like dogs.
> just fucking don't



This is referred to as "Redrusker Syndrome".


----------



## LegitWaterfall (Apr 21, 2015)

Baby furs are pretty much a no for a lot of people.
There's a fine line between a cutesy character and one that just looks like a Forever Child.


----------



## Sylox (Apr 21, 2015)

Mayonnaise said:


> This guy?



Yeah. He must really love Star Fox.


----------

